# therapy dog training-a few questions?



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

well, i am currently on a waiting list for a little female bully for this up coming NOV (exciteing!)

my plans with her are to turn her into a therpy dog to take into hospitols,nurseing homes,schools,ect

my question is what things does she (the puppy) need to know?
obviously the basics like sit,stay,down,heel ect
but anything speciel?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

*How to Train a Therapy Dog | eHow.com 

* 
*Sirius Healing Therapy Dog Training Animal Assisted Therapy Dog ... 

* 
 
*Therapy dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia * 

*How To Prepare A Dog For Therapy Dog Training - YouTube 
*
 
*► 4:12**► 4:12*​ www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4LU71xtSB0Apr 29, 2009 - 4 min - Uploaded by rodeocowboystar
*...* wonderful job providing filming for this video to help people who have questions about what is needed *...*



More videos for _therapy classes for dogs doing_ » 
*Want to do Animal Assited Therapy with your dog? Our class will ...* 
*01 Therapy Dog Work: Is This the Job for Your Dog ... 
*


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

thank you very very much!

i have been looking for programs in my area i can join (without too much luck)
but hopefully if i can do a good job at training a puppy to be a therpy dog i can start my OWN program in teh area encouraging other eople to do therpy work with their dogs. i have already spoken to the local hospitol,nurseing home, and my nephews school all thought it would be great and welcomed me to bring a certified dog in. (but getting a puppy,then getting it certified is goingto be the biggest challenge!)

i am going to get a puppy vest to use right away when shes little and i have a WHOLE list of places to take her and things to introduce her too.
if i cannot find a puppy class im going to try starting my OWN!!


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

The Delta Society (Pet Partners) will not certify raw fed dogs.
Raw Protein Diet Policy - Pet Partners
Did Purina Executive Influence Delta Society
Are Raw-Fed Dogs a Risk? - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Basically a therapy dog is like a service dog without a specific task. They are there to lift one's spirits rather than help with a particular disability. So they need to sit, stay, ly down, on command and stay in that position until you release them. Altho I have seen some therapy dogs that don't practice these things regularly, they are needed to pass the Canine Good Citizen test (CGC) and get certified. I think socialization will be your #1 concern first of all. The dog will have to be good with children, older ones, wheel chairs, crutches, even loud noises. If they have anxiety or social phobia, they won't make for a therapy dog as they need to willingly go to other people. They must be spayed or neutered, have rabies vaccination, and a vest and ID are a great idea. And be well potty trained, quiet without whining nor barking.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i was looking over the requirments and i think Cesar would do well once he was a little older if i can ever stop him from hucklebutting from strange noises!
it seems like so much work but ireallly wanna do this bad!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

My intention with Becka was to get her as a pet's as therapy (pat) dog. At the moment she would be great, but I failed on the jumping up to great some people.

Basically this is the one thing a big dog can not do!!!!!

Other than that the important thing is that they can cope with strange noises, smells, people who glide (wheel chairs are off putting to a lot of dogs), and people who are in their face.

To me what that means is you hug your dog get everyone you meet to hug your dog, you take them to every place known to man, you expose them to everything.

And not to sound really gross but lymph-oedema is a really problem for dogs. They love the smell and taste and a lot like to lick it. This is not always welcome on an old lady with swollen feet !!!

My OB trainer is the PAT assessor for my area and these where her tips when we approached her about it.

I have higher hopes for my little pup, and we shall see what the future holds for big pup


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

In service dog training schools, they have a distraction room set up. One person with an instrument, one speaking loud, one dropping something on the floor. One on crutches or in a wheelchair, one popping open an umbrella. So basically they dog gets used to everything. Noise and people become so natural to them that they are very calm and confident. This is how I work with training any dog I have. Invite your friends over and let them make noise. As long as your dog doesn't have fear aggression or fear issues and such, its not that difficult. I rifle and pistol and bow shoot and my dogs go with me. 
One thing ithat may help you is to take your dog you wish to train into lowes or home depot home inprovemnt stores, most allow well behaved leashed pets. And see how he does with a shopping cart, the noise of people loading lumber and so on. And take him to pet smart, let him see the birds for sale, the fish, everything is a learning experience.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Another thing I think is so so. Important with any working dog, is that they enjoy their job. Even if you really desire to do it, remember its them doing the work and they really need to like it. Not every dog is cut out for being a working dog. But many do love it, it all depends on your dog's likes.


----------

